# Makers Mark On A Jwb



## Safetyman (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm currently tinkering with a JW Benson trench type watch . I took the dial off and found a strange mark in the form of 2 capital F's back to back and a number 1 underneath. Any clues ?

I'm having problems getting the photo on to p/bucket at the moment, but I'll try and post one later.....


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a Fontainmelon cartouche


----------



## Safetyman (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks mate, I'll look into it....


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Glasgow import silver mark?










This was applied, I think, to all imported silver assayed at the Glasgow office after 1906 or 1907. My 1917 Marvin bears this mark on the inside of the case-back.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

AVO said:


> Glasgow import silver mark?


If it were that, it would be on the case, not under the dial


----------



## Safetyman (Jan 4, 2013)

Cheers fellas, got the photos sorted out now......


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

The double F symbol is the Fontainmelon cartouche. It means they made the movement.

I don't know what the "1" means


----------



## Safetyman (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Bjohnson, another mystery solved :yes:


----------

